# Ho, Ho, Ho



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am a self confessed Scrooge when it comes to the holidays. But The one holiday tradition that I do enjoy is my families annual Christmas Tree hunt. We have been cutting our own trees for many years and it has become a family tradition that we all look forward to. Now that tree hunting is over I have only the rest of the holidays to look forward to. Bah Humbug! But everyone have a great and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks.... and you too. What area did you get your tree permit for?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Thanks.... and you too. What area did you get your tree permit for?


[exclamation:d20g6bne][/exclamation:d20g6bne]
Just a simple reminder, hot spotting is strictly prohibited! The last thing we need is our whole tropical christmas forest all cut down by a bunch of ********! I don't think he is going to give away his honey hole anyways.

:mrgreen: (that means just kidding!)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear they're going to make all christmas tree harvesting limited entry. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

longbow said:


> I hear they're going to make all christmas tree harvesting limited entry. :mrgreen:


Probably because of low seedling recruitment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Limited entry permits on sale in the July drawing. Drought, low needle to stem ratios, road closures and young sprout survival all are pointing toward lower numbers of permits.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice photos Jim. We made a firewood run the other day and found a little spruce tree that will work for Christmas.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The Naturalist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.... and you too. What area did you get your tree permit for?
> ...


Pete's gonna kick your ass when he finds you stole his exclamation point.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Thanks.... and you too. What area did you get your tree permit for?


We got our trees near the "Jap Monument" East of woodland.


scott_rn said:


> Nice photos Jim. We made a firewood run the other day and found a little spruce tree that will work for Christmas.


Good to see you are still hanging around the site some. The weather here has been more like yours lately.


----------

